# Across from Wayside



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Not on the pier or at Wayside, but across the highway from Wayside at the seawalls. Anyone fish there and what sort of tackle are you using?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

If I'm right I think you're talking about the sea wall that runs out from around the 17th ave train trussel and boat ramp and is on the other side running southward. I haven't been out there in a few years but there used to be posted signs on the train trussel saying that violators will be prosecuted for trespassing. Walking the tracks was the only way I know of how to get there unless you're on a boat or own property north of the tracks. Anyhow, it used to be all very shallow out there except the channel where it's only about 6-8ft. Usually the water is pretty clear there so I would say light tackle might get better results. Although in the past I have caught large reds and specs there. Seen a bunch of mullet too while walking that sea wall. Just about anything runs through there though so go prepared.


----------



## MrDr JOHNSON (Jan 21, 2011)

I think you may be talking about BridgeField. You can cross under the bridge from wayside and get there. Its on the other side of 98 from the trussel. Usually you can pick up a few black drum from the rock piles with a shrimp under a cork. And the other spot SMARTY was talking about across the trussel is definitely a good spot for mullet if your willing to make the trip over there.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Are talking about the seawall directly across from the boat ramps at the trestle? 
If so, you could walk across the trestle, several folks do it, but you could be arrested also.Someone just got hit by a train a few weeks ago, so I am sure they will step up enforcement for trespassing. 

If you want to get there legally, go East on Cervantes and make the first right at the foot of the bridge at Bayou Texar. Follow the street to the dead end at the bay. Fish can be caught at the bay where you park. Rip-Rap is piled all along the bay side of the rail tracks down to the water. You can walk back along the side of the tracks toward the trestle and then walk under the trestle.. 
The mouth of the Bayou has marsh and grass flats along the side of the tracks that hold specks and red fish. Off the seawall fishing is good as well if the wind is not blowing too hard. Speck rigs and fresh dead Shrimp for bait.

Late last year, there were some Hobo's that had made camp close to the trestle. One did approach my son and I trying to bum a dollar and a smoke. I refused at the time and he went on his way. We fished until dark, and the no-see-um's got bad, so take some repellent if you decide to try it. 

We caught a slot red and 4 specks. On the way back to the truck, and a few beers later, my heart must of got heavy. I noticed a small fire in the woods at the Hobo's campsite. I walked in and gave him and his friend the fish we caught, 4 or 5 smokes, and about a dollars worth of change. They were very appreciative. 
I explained to my Son that folks get down on there luck. I have been there and might be again, and they were not "career bums' on the street corner begging, instead just passing through waiting on the next train. I explained all don't have it as good as we have, not be so quick to judge others, or take what little we have for granted. Help those that really need help. It could be him and I homeless.

On the short ride home, he asked if I had any fear when I approached the camp. I told him No, because I had "Him" with me, and I knew between both of us we could handle any problems. My boy is 14, stands 6 foot tall and about 215 lbs. still growing! I also informed him that most people you try and feed will not kill you, well most of them anyway. 
I did fail to mention to him, on purpose, I had a snub nosed 38 Smith in my back pocket, just in case... 

After a hot shower to kill the sting of the bugs, and some fried fish for dinner caught the night before, I lay in the bed thinking about the late afternoon fishing adventure I had with my Son. I also thought about the Hobo's enjoying the fresh fish cooked over an open fire on bamboo reeds cut close to there camp. How good that smoke was after dinner. 
I, envying them, thought what a life they have, without all the responsibilities most all have in everyday life driving us crazy until the day we die. We will be just as dead as those that have nothing in the end. 

About that time the Central A/C kicked on, and never a worry about biting critters. I also thought how an innocent late afternoon fishing trip can teach you and yours a lot about life.

Take a kid fishing!


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Good info but actually not quite where I was thinking about. Right side of the road right at the edged of the bridge (Pensacola side)when approaching from Bayfront Pkwy. If one were in the center of Wayside and looking toward where the Municipal Auditorium was you'd be looking across the area. The area would be from the bridge back to where the grass beds were planted several years ago. Seems like there is a pier out there now also. Have noticed people fishing out there a few times when going to Gulf Breeze.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I understand now. The Pcola side of the bridge, towards Downtown.
Never fished there. It's shallow, and tends to be rough anytime the wind is blowing at all. 

You did mention a good spot, where the old Auditorium used to be. The Spanish fishing during the Summer is incredible, or was last year. All you need is a gotcha lure and light tackle. 
Observing some of the local Anglers there using cut mullet and about 40 lbs. of lead makes great entertainment also! Fish the South end and East side. Its worth checking out. :thumbsup:


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Appreciate the info!


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Drove thru Gulf Breeze again today. There is a pier on the west side of the 3 Mile Bridge going into Gulf Breeze that looked inviting. May have to check it out also.


----------

